# Baby mini rex rabbits, urgent



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm hoping to get some advice (getting lots from our breeder too, but feel I'm bombarding her a bit!)

We have 2 unrelated mini rex rabbits, boy and girl. We took our boy to be neutered and the vet said his testicles had not descended properly so he could not be done and to come back when they were both down. He said there was 0 chance of him impregnating the girl. So we took him back, 3 weeks ago and got him neutered. We then came out to find 3 babies on Tuesday morning! All snuggled and warm in a perfect nest. Sadly we believe one to be a peanut. On the advice of our vet (new one!) he said to weigh the babies once a day to check they are being fed and growing. So we rubbed our hands all over mum, hay etc and carefully and quickly weighed all three. The weights being 46g, 49g and 21g. Does anyone know if this sounds about right. They didn't have pot bellies but their tummies were not sunken in. Mum has milk. They could have been born from Sat night but most likely Sunday or Monday night (we don't check the sleeping areas daily as they are always clean (they have litter boxes) and we had no reason to. ANY advice much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

To be honest, now you have babies, the best thing you can do is leave her in peace to look after them. Don't overfuss. She is a very young mum.

No need to weigh them, just check daily.

Pile in plenty of hay. Make sure hutch is cosy, and they can't fall anywhere. Return to bed if they start rolling out.

Be careful with water bowls - babies can drown in them.

Mum will only feed them once a day so don't worry if you don't see it happen.

Obviously check the nest discreetly each day to check they look OK.

No idea why vet would tell you to weigh them. That is likely to upset her and could make her reject them.


I assume the doe and babies are in separate accommodation from the buck, if not, take him out.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you! It's hard because there is so much conflicting advice everywhere with whether to handle them or not, whether to weigh them or not. We check them twice a day to see they are still in the nest and weighed them for the first time today. Also, the advice we have been given by the vet and breeder is that the buck can stay, he is neutered. They have an extremely close bond and it would be distressing to both to separate. So I don't think we will remove him unless either appear to be unsettled or things don't look ok.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont bother weighing them, you cant do anything either way, just leave mum to it, you risk upsetting her with bothering the nest constantly which could cause her to scatter the nest, especially with being such a young first time mum, you need to take the male out as if hes not already caught her again he can still impregnate her for up to 6 weeks post snip, he could also decide to scatter the nest him self, he needs removing for the does welbeing


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> dont bother weighing them, you cant do anything either way, just leave mum to it, you risk upsetting her with bothering the nest constantly which could cause her to scatter the nest, especially with being such a young first time mum, you need to take the male out as if hes not already caught her again he can still impregnate her for up to 6 weeks post snip, he could also decide to scatter the nest him self, he needs removing for the does welbeing


Good advice. The buck should come out.

He is still fertile for several weeks after neuter - I do hope the vet warned you of that??

The last thing you want is her both rearing and pregnant.

I am afraid it sounds as though your vet is far from rabbit savvy and is misleading you.


----------



## pendeen17willow (Aug 13, 2014)

Just to add my thoughts and rabbit knowledge. Yes you should remove the buck and you definitely shouldn't handle the kittens! Rabbits can be very fussy mums and will kill/abandon/throw babies out - I have had this happen many times over the years and it is awful! 
Whatever her age, she knows what she is doing and if she doesn't there is very little you can do. Baby rabbits are almost impossible to hand rear and it would be devastating for you if they didn't make it, once you started the process.
I have found that if they get to 10-12 days they are usually ok. Let them come out of the nest of their own accord and that will give them the best chance. They will start to eat and drink very shortly after that.
Good luck.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> I am afraid it sounds as though your vet is far from rabbit savvy and is misleading you.


My thoughts too


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks everyone. Really disappointed with the advice from the vet as we chose him especially as he was recommended as 'rabbit savvy' as he is a breeder and exhibitor of the Belgian hare, so we trusted him. So upset that we have done the wrong thing. We only want to do the best and we are so frustrated that this has happened. We are responsible pet owners who always neuter, and we never thought she could be pregnant as we were told by the first vet 0 percent chance of impregnation. Obviously he didn't know anything about rabbits and we now know that his testicles must have been descended. These are our first bunnies so although we did tons of research about them we obviously didn't cover breeding. We just took him for neutering at the correct age and then followed the advice we were given. Grrrrrr. Can I complain to the vet?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You can complain by letter, but more importantly try and find a better vet lol. Where abouts are you? Someone might be able to point you in the right direction. Incidentally I had a litter years ago and the tiniest is now the biggest...so fingers crossed for your little ones


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

We already changed from the first vet to this vet, we are running out of vets! Think we will just trust the advice from the breeder we got them from as she's saying the same as everyone on here. Thanks!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbity12 said:


> Ok, thanks everyone. Really disappointed with the advice from the vet as we chose him especially as he was recommended as 'rabbit savvy' as he is a breeder and exhibitor of the Belgian hare, so we trusted him. So upset that we have done the wrong thing. We only want to do the best and we are so frustrated that this has happened. We are responsible pet owners who always neuter, and we never thought she could be pregnant as we were told by the first vet 0 percent chance of impregnation. Obviously he didn't know anything about rabbits and we now know that his testicles must have been descended. These are our first bunnies so although we did tons of research about them we obviously didn't cover breeding. We just took him for neutering at the correct age and then followed the advice we were given. Grrrrrr. Can I complain to the vet?


You can write and complain to the practice manager - tell them what he told you and ask that he is sent for further training. Not worth going further than than as poor rabbit knowledge is commonplace amongst vets sadly.

Rabbits surprisingly come under exotics, so a vet ideally will have had additional exotic training.

If you don't mind saying vaguely which part of the country you are in, I'm sure we can recommend a vet or two in that region.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks, I will write then. I'm near Southampton. Thanks.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rabbity12 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, I will write then. I'm near Southampton. Thanks.


You've got one of the best rabbit vets in the UK in Romsey - Orchard Vets
Meet The Team - Orchard Vets | Your Local Vet in Romsey |

Virginia Richardson is a very highly regarded rabbit expert.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you! Bit of a way from us as I don't drive but may be able to ask advice if and when needed. Thanks v much.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone... The babies are doing great! They are growing so fast and now have opened their eyes. Mum is doing a fantastic job. The peanut is also still alive. The two biggest babies are a broken chocolate otter and broken black and the peanut is a broken black. Amazed the peanut is still alive. We are keeping both babies.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the little one will be a runt not a peanut, peanuts can not survive.
glad they are all doing well


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Sadly he or she is def a peanut. The oldest living peanut is 5 months but that is so so rare. Occasionally they live up to 2 weeks. Our breeder had one make 8 weeks but again thats so rare. There is no doubt it is a peanut


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbity12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sadly he or she is def a peanut. The oldest living peanut is 5 months but that is so so rare. Occasionally they live up to 2 weeks. Our breeder had one make 8 weeks but again thats so rare. There is no doubt it is a peanut


I don't know much about peanuts at all, not being a breeder, but I had no idea they could live as long as that. I thought they died within a few days because they were so poorly developed.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, most die within 48 hrs. It is rare for them to survive longer. I am amazed this little one has made 10 days. Bless him, I dread each morning because I know he will die at some point


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no peanuts do not survive, have you got a picture of it?
peanuts are less then half the size of normal kits, and weigh about a third of what they weigh, their eyes also really bulge and their hips are less then half the width of a normal kit. they are also much less active then normal kits.
they have 2 copies of the dwarf gene which is lethal, they are not able to generate the growth tissue needed, their digestive system doesnt function correctly and their brain is very under formed, i do not belive a peanut would ever last 5 months, some ones pulling your leg there, the longer lived ones can manage a week or 2 at a push, but most die at around 24/48 hours


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

Yes, I know all about peanuts. He has huge bulging eyes, domed head, wasted rear end that is deformed and he is smaller than a quarter of the size of the other two. Stick 4 of him together and you would get one of the others, bless him. Just google peanut and you will see that some have lived more than 48 hrs. Extremely rare but it does happen. Ours is 10 days now but he won't survive much longer. Very sad.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbity12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I know all about peanuts. He has huge bulging eyes, domed head, wasted rear end that is deformed and he is smaller than a quarter of the size of the other two. Stick 4 of him together and you would get one of the others, bless him. Just google peanut and you will see that some have lived more than 48 hrs. Extremely rare but it does happen. Ours is 10 days now but he won't survive much longer. Very sad.


Poor little thing.

Without being ghoulish, do you have any photos?

It's something I've heard about, but never seen - although we've taken on a litter of five including a small runt.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Without being ghoulish, do you have any photos?


There are photos on Google if you look for Peanut Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> There are photos on Google if you look for Peanut Netherland Dwarf.


Thanks.

I've read up about them before - there's always more to learn - I just meant this little fella in particular.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

This is him at 12 days old. Bear in mind that the others are now too big to hold in one hand!!! I haven't taken many pics because I'm worried about causing any distress to the little one and I very much hope he not in any pain.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh bless.

Do keep us updated to how he is doing.

I'm still hoping he is an odd little runt that will surprise you by surviving.

Perhaps you could do a photo diary of him?

Has he got a name?


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

That would be amazing but if you look at how deformed his back end and legs are, and his domed head and bulging eyes I don't think it's likely, bless him. We are calling him Super Peanut at the moment! I may start a diary, good idea!


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just thought I'd update thehlatest on the peanut, well he is still alive but just so tiny. He is 2 weeks old. I think this pic shows the difference in head size! He sort of run rolls to get around and falls over. He is feeding though and enjoys snuggling with his siblings!


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

And just for the cute factor...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, if he is warm, fed and loved, he can't want for much more.

Do keep us updated.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sad news, at 2 weeks and 2 days Peanut the peanut passed away. Very sad but he did attempt a binky the day before in his crawling, rolling way! The other two are still doing great.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news.

Binky free little bunny.


----------

